
Surface 'Centaurus' Is Another Dual-Screen Microsoft PC with Windows Core OS - fortran77
https://www.windowscentral.com/centaurus
======
smush
TL;DR: Please release this Microsoft, even though I am pretty sure you have
too many cooks in the kitchen to get this out the door.

I'll say it again (though it may not have been HN on which I first said this
_shrug_ ): Microsoft runs the risk of getting Microsoftitis, which is the
disease they suffer from that makes them think good products are bad, and vice
versa.

They killed Courier because it wasn't an 'outlook first' format even though it
was the freshest MS idea since Altair Basic (or whatever MS invention you
like), and they have a penchant for killing off things people actually like
(1) for things people merely tolerate (2) or hate (3), or, in Windows Phone
7/8/8.1 case, killed because MS couldn't NOT reboot every few years (kinda
like Sony and the Spider-man franchise)

1) Courier, P2P Skype, VB6, FoxPro, Live Writer, Photo Story, perpetual Office
licenses

2) Yammer, Office 365, Lync/S4B, Teams

3) Sharepoint, new Skype, Paint 3D, Windows 10 owns u

------
KibbutzDalia
I would love it if they tried again to make a phone....

